# Lori's Babies



## funnylori (Nov 16, 2006)

My parents don't appreciate my unhealthy obsession with these beauties. This is a glimpse of my babies, past and present. Starting with my Avic. purpurea formally known as 'Baby' simply because she(?) is my first sling. The first three pics were taken in February/March 2006 right after I purchased the Baby. The fourth picture was taken last week after her November molt, notice she is finally showing some purple!


----------



## funnylori (Nov 16, 2006)

These are of the same Avic. purpurea, except these are of the recently molted exuvia under a microscope. There is the outside and inside of the eyefield. Notice that the eyes actually have a 'bubble' on the inside. There is the fangs of the molt, with a great view of the venom pore. And some feet.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 16, 2006)

*More feet*

Here are some more pics of the feet under the scope. The iridecence looks awesome. A view of a tibial hook is included. There is also a shot of the inside of the foot, and a side view of the molted muscle.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 16, 2006)

*Hair folical*

I had to add one more of the purple. This is a close up of the sensory hair folicals.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 16, 2006)

*B. smithi*

This is my B. smithi. It is only one molt past emergence from the egg sack.


----------



## Cmendel (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome pictures, the purpurea is beautiful.


----------



## Alice (Nov 16, 2006)

great pics! how big is that purpurea now?


----------



## funnylori (Nov 17, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the great comments! 

I haven't officially measured the purple since her last molt, I was too excited disecting her exuvia under the scope and by the arrival of the purple color. However, the white pieces of paper covering the stray adhesive in the picture are about 1.25 inches appart, and the papers are about 1 inch square... If that gives a decent approximation, I'd say about 1.25 inches conservatively.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 17, 2006)

*Avic. Avicularia*

Never buy tarantulas from petco. Because you fall in love with them and you buy them despite their obvious deformities hoping they will molt out. Then your roommate gets mad at you because she thinks it will lay eggs in her brain. And then 3-6 months later the poor T finaly tries to molt and doesnt make it out okay... Sad. This is Beauty. She was my last Avicularia purchased from petco, and my second T ever. First a dramatic shot of her gorgeous pedicure, then one of her whole being.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 17, 2006)

*My first T ever.*

This is some bad photography of Barak, my first T ever. I will share some of the better pics of her once I find them and scan them... An Avicularia avicularia purchased from petco mad: too bad) I did not keep her in this enclosure, she was going on a field trip to my friend's office to meet other people who appreciate tarantulas. Barak means lightning in hebrew, she deserved that name after I took her out to show off to my friends. I sat on my bed as she sauntered up to my shoulder, I blinked and suddenly she was on my pillow...  Silly girl.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 17, 2006)

*P. irminia*

And finally, a few pictures of my P. irmina. I may have to call this bugger Kracken because of the way it feeds. You barely see the tips of her feet sticking out from her nest. A roach walks by and an explosion of legs emerges, grabs the roach, and withdraws back into her hole. Much like the sea beast swallowing a ship seen in an old movie... This has happened on numerous occasions much to the amazement of myself and my fiance. First, as she looked when I purchased her from Northwest Zoological Supply at the Unique animal expo in Hillsboro OR. She was about 2ish inches. 

(This is the same people I purchased my Avic. pupurea from in February 2006, and my B. smithi, Avic. versicolor, and the P. irminia from in August 2006)

And the second is of Kracken after she molted a few weeks ago. I was so excieted to see her orange segments change to the black with orange 'nike' swooshes of the adult coloring! Now she is 2.75-3 inches...


----------



## funnylori (Nov 17, 2006)

*Rosie*

This is Rosaline, my G. rosea. I know, I know, I shouldn't have purchased her from petco... But she looked healthy and she was very friendly to handle, third time is the carm right?

She was originally intended to go to a friend who wanted a good sturdy T. But this friend has a tendancy to neglect animals, so when she became indecisive about paying me for Rosie and only would take the T if I gave her the enclosure and heat source without payment, I refused. I could not see giving a tarantula to someone who would not take the time to purchase the proper habitat and would eventually neglect the poor creature. Plus, I am broke cus I spent all my money giving my T's the best I can  .


----------



## demicheru (Nov 17, 2006)

Those were some _really_ nice high resolution close ups. Were you using a personal microscope of one from school/work? You've inspired me to try to get some good pictures on my work microscope. I think I'll have to only get shots of exuvia and/or dead t's though, since I don't think anyone will appreciate my bringing in live t's.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 18, 2006)

*How I did it.*

Thanks! I took the pictures of the exuvia under a brand new 8x disecting scope at Oregon State University. It helps that I was using the lab's awesome camera to zoom in through the lens aswell. It is really hard to get live tarantulas to hold still long enough for a standard picture let alone long enough for you to focus the zoom on them.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 18, 2006)

Amazing pic, good posts and beautiful little beasts.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Nov 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL pictures, FunnyLori!  :clap:  I hope you can get some good pictures of Indigo soon without silk in the way.   

And don't forget, the scope is 80x when you include the eyepieces.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh thats right, I fogot about the eyepieces. :wall: But the zoom on the camera messes up any known zoom values anyway... And yes, I would like to get some great pictures of Indigo the Avic. versicolor before she molts again. I cant believe that I dont have a pre-molt homecoming picture of her. I must be getting lazy...


----------



## funnylori (Nov 21, 2006)

*Avicularia versicolor*

This is my Avic. versicolor. I call her Indigo because she molted into this beautiful indigo color. I know that she will change ... But I am not sure I will change her name with her evolving color. I didn't take these pics, more will come as soon as I get the little ones back from the sitter...












Thanks for the comments!


----------



## funnylori (Nov 26, 2006)

*Indigo and Kracken*

I took some new pictures of Indigo my Avic. versicolor and Kracken my P. irminia.  Unfortunately these are the only good shots I got before my battery died.

First Indigo:






And then Kracken:


----------



## funnylori (Nov 26, 2006)

And, that is not just a weird trick of the camera... Indigo's rump is that fat! My baby sitter (IHeartMantids) fed Indigo quite vigorously. If she accepted the food, he gave her more. Which after the week or two that he had her caused her to become quite robust and grossly obese


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Nov 26, 2006)

I only fed her every other day!  :8o


----------



## funnylori (Nov 26, 2006)

*P. irminia*

YAY! So I just got some more pics of Kracken. She is not a nice girl when it comes to photography. Needless to say I had to chase her around my room before I got her back in her home. At least she had a roach in her fangs, they saved me some pain I am sure. I got to see some awesome threat displays. Unfortunately my shutter on the digi is too slow...:wall:


----------



## funnylori (Nov 26, 2006)

*B. smithi MOLTED!!!*

 YAY! My B. smithi molted. Here is a picture of the exuvia, as well as one of the lightness of her exoskeleton just hours after the molt. Isn't it fuzzy and cute!?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Nov 26, 2006)

AWESOME new pictures!  Especially the one of Kracken feeding.  And I'm glad to see that my t-sitting didn't have any lasting problems with Mr. Smith.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 26, 2006)

I am a happy tarantula mommy! I plan on getting a few more next week from NWInverts! And I know you only fed Indigo every other day, but that is a lot for such a small sling...


----------



## funnylori (Nov 26, 2006)

*B. smithi*

Her is B. smithi again, this time climbing on the wall of his vial attempting escape.:razz:


----------



## Chilkootmom (Nov 26, 2006)

Amazing pictures....just amazing...

Linda


----------



## Vys (Nov 27, 2006)

funnylori said:


> Her is B. smithi again, this time climbing on the wall of his vial attempting escape.:razz:


Looks a bit like a ghost smithi climbing towards heaven  (Or The Light, perhaps  )

Nice pictures.


----------



## ErikH (Nov 27, 2006)

Those are some wonderful photos!  Your babies are all very beautiful, especially the irminia!


----------



## funnylori (Nov 28, 2006)

*Yay!*



Vys said:


> Looks a bit like a ghost smithi climbing towards heaven  (Or The Light, perhaps  )
> 
> Nice pictures.


Heheeheee it certainly does! I love that picture because I found the little one while it was still light colored from the molt. Now it has since greyed up a bit and the hair patch on the opisthosoma is coal black.



ErikH said:


> Those are some wonderful photos!  Your babies are all very beautiful, especially the irminia!


Thank you! I love the pic of the irminia feeding. I just wish I could have taken a video of how fast it moved to snatch up the roach, and then the threat postures it was giving the camera as it moved in for its closeup...  I'm just glad there was a roach in between fang and finger...


----------



## funnylori (Nov 30, 2006)

*Here Comes More!!!*

YAY!!! So I paid a visit to Dean Pittman of NorthWest Inverts (www.nwinverts.com - sensless advertizing  ) and this is what I brought home! Two more than originally planned, but I am not complaining.  Each of the species is a very first for me so I am super excited. But then again, I have mostly stuck to Avics... Time to diversify passed long ago. Bleh, I am blabbering too much, on with the good stuff!

First off, her is my new Poecilotheria regalis!






Here she is with a mouth full of roach. This was taken through the side of her house, which happens to be a slightly modified Ed's fly meat fruitfly culture container - 32oz (great guy, great stuff!)






Here she is with the tasty roach again. At first I thought she wouldn't take it because it is a bit larger than she is. I had it dangleing with the forcepts and she lunged for it, so I guess that settled it. She only managed to get one fang in it, and I could see her trying to figure out what to do with the other fang for a few seconds before she gave trying to get it in.






Last one, another close up with the tasty roach.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 30, 2006)

*Next up, OBT*

Here is a non exciting pic of my new Orange Bitey Thing  (Peterinochilus murinus). It was out and about all day yesterday, but I gave it a roach and it decided to be unsocialble and tacitile today... So here is it's lovely door to the lair.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 30, 2006)

*YAY, its American!*

My first U.S. speicies, Aphonopelma chalcodes. It has taken the award away from B. smithi for smallest T in my collection, coming in at less than half an inch! Sorry about the glare. (stupid flash! grumbles)


----------



## funnylori (Nov 30, 2006)

*A giant whoo hoo!*

And, last but certainly not least: Acanthoscurria geniculata! This little fuzz-butt caught my eye through the mass of vials sitting on Deans counter and called out my name.  I wasn't planning on spending that much... But what can I say. I am a sap when it comes to cute spotted furry things with attitude.  The first thing this little one did was flick at me. It is like a good morning kiss...  Anyways, I am rambleing again. On with the photos!


----------



## Vys (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice new pictures! 
The first one of the Poecilotheria especially; you can sort of tell that they're built for speed  They eat well as slings, too.

As for the geniculata...well, quite possibly the 'best' spider there is  (If you appreciate visibility, non-hyperness, beauty, an appetite worthy of a yeti and rather lethal urticating hairs)

What sort of roach are you feeding them with, by the way?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Nov 30, 2006)

Pretties!

And she's feeding _Blatta lateralis_, AKA the Turkestan Roach.  A great feeder, in my opinion.  They stink less than crickets, can't climb glass, and can't fly.  The males can do a falling helicopter sort of thing, but they can't gain altitude or go horizontal.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 30, 2006)

Yep the roaches are Blatta lateralis. I dont mind them as feeders except that my colony has no adult males left so it might be going sterile. And, there aren't any tiny tiny babies for me to give to my smallest slings... They do stink some what though... I do have a few complaints: I can't breath when I am working in their enclosure trying to get feeders out, they are very fast and hard to catch (like crickets), and they cast of legs very easily so if you want to hold them with forcepts be warned.


----------



## Vys (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah..I heard they breed like an explosion, and at room temperature too. Hmmm. Would almost be interesting to see what would happen if you let a few hundred escape indoors one summer day


----------



## Dhaphaos (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey great pics, I especially like your P.Regalis pigging out on the roach.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 2, 2006)

*Lightning!*



Dhaphaos said:


> Hey great pics, I especially like your P.Regalis pigging out on the roach.


Me too!  It got out today as I was trying to show it off to my bro's friends... :wall: :wall: :wall:  But all was cool, it tapped my hand and then I set it down on the nightstand I keep them on and it ran behind it. We were able to safely coax it back into its container though. Speedy little beast. I'm just happy I didn't get bit...


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 2, 2006)

funnylori said:


> It got out today as I was trying to show it off to my bro's friends...  I'm just happy I didn't get bit...


 

 

DragonTears told me today about an incident with the BugZoo back when they had centipedes.  Apparently their _S. subspinipes_ escaped during a demo and ran up a kid's pant leg.  The demo-er didn't know how fast they were.

So I guess it's a good thing you learned the speediness while it was still itty-bitty.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 2, 2006)

Indeed... I knew it was speedy, I was just being stupid for trying to feed it with an audience... And I now see why Sujaya wont let you take your pedes on out reaches... Maybe I can make you a cool viewing container for them.



IHeartMantids said:


> DragonTears told me today about an incident with the BugZoo back when they had centipedes.  Apparently their _S. subspinipes_ escaped during a demo and ran up a kid's pant leg.  The demo-er didn't know how fast they were.
> 
> So I guess it's a good thing you learned the speediness while it was still itty-bitty.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 2, 2006)

funnylori said:


> It got out today as I was trying to show it off to my bro's friends... :wall: :wall: :wall:


Its got to start sometime.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 2, 2006)

*wandering OBT caught my eye!*

So my new OBT that was being antisocial the other day was out wandering around. I noticed that every other day the burrow enterance is open and accepting visitors, and I didn't see it in the burrow that convienently is placed so I can see inside. How nice of the little one. 

Anyhoot here's a pic:


----------



## funnylori (Dec 2, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:


> Its got to start sometime.


Yeah...   It wasnt as bad as the time I lost my Avic. purpurea in my bedroom during the hottest part of the summer. It escaped through a small hole in the kritter keeper lid. It was gone for two weeks while I had my room at 75% humidity, wet carpets are gross by the way, and bananas laying around with my entire fruitfly culture dumped on them... I was lucky though, I came home from work, looked at my wall near my hanging plant, and there it was hanging out underneath the christmas lights I have draped around the room, twice as big as it was before it got loose.  My room was a huge mess because I had just moved back home from school and had stuff thrown everywhere... So I wasnt about to move anything and risk squishing it.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 2, 2006)

funnylori said:


> Yeah...   It wasnt as bad as the time I lost my Avic. purpurea in my bedroom during the hottest part of the summer.


No, I meant holding the poke. I meant its going to start sometime. Handling T's is as addictive as raising them. You can't stop.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 3, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:


> No, I meant holding the poke. I meant its going to start sometime. Handling T's is as addictive as raising them. You can't stop.


AHH!!! Yes. I hold them once in a while, once they are big enough not to slip away before I notice that is. I do this simply because I like knowing I have control over my own nerves. The tarantulas don't mind it because I don't pick them up, I let them come on my hand at their own pace, no aggressive coaxing. And I know that if I get bit it is my own fault.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 3, 2006)

*Not so boring Rosie*

Rosie got mad at me. I was nudging her trying to get her to move so I could fish out the cricket and roach she hasnt eaten in days, and she had enough... I got a great threat pose, which sadly didn't last long enough for the camera to come on. But I got some non-boring pics of her being beastly, too bad they weren't in focus. Instead you get great (by my standard) pics of her with each bristle perfectly in place. Her stylist would be proud.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 3, 2006)

*P. irminia being semi-social*

WOW, tonight has been a good night for me. I actually got to see ALL of my T's!    Here is Kracken saying "You do exist!"


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 3, 2006)

I really don't know what to say . . . that last pic is awesome!


----------



## funnylori (Dec 11, 2006)

*Male G. rosea*

So... I was at petco the other day (I know I know, I haven't learned...) and I spotted this manly little dude. He is a bit small, but I thought 'hey what the heck.' He has great pinky/red coloring and matches my female. I am debating on whether or not I should put the two of them together and see what happens. I gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## funnylori (Dec 14, 2006)

*Female Post Molt*

So my female molted last week (YAY!) which helped me decide to wait on breeding. I didn't really want to just jump into it uninformed either... Hence the poll thread... Any hoot, here she is the beautiful brat that she is. She got gently transfered into a larger new home, just in case I give myself the green light on breeding, just before these pictures were taken. In person she has a lot more metallic pink and redish tones than all that brown in the pic...







No she is not on my leg, the glass is really clean because it is a brand new tank. I splurged on her. Thank goodness for tax refunds coming soon...


----------



## funnylori (Dec 14, 2006)

*G. rosea post molt*

A couple more shots of her. Believe it or not those are two different pictures... Silly me for not changing up the composition.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 14, 2006)

*G. rosea post molt*

One more just for those late night callers...


----------



## funnylori (Dec 14, 2006)

*G. rosea post molt - one sexy shot*

And for those of you looking for something a bit more racy... A shot of her external genatal area...  Warning:  display of hair pie may not be suitable for some younger tarantulas.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 14, 2006)

Awesome pictures, Lori!!  Did you notice this thread has over 900 views now?


----------



## SouthernStyle (Dec 14, 2006)

*Some AWESOME pictures!! I think I might have to get a camera like that! Some pretty wicked pix!!*


----------



## funnylori (Dec 27, 2006)

*A. geniculata molted*

YAY! My A. geniculata molted today and I got to watch it!

Check it out!


----------



## funnylori (Dec 27, 2006)

*New P. irminia*

I also bought myself a new P. irminia today. Its a bit of a mean one, but thats to be expected.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 27, 2006)

*Avicularia versicolor molted last week...*

So my Avicularia versicolor molted last week while I was asleep. I finally got some good pictures of it today. It is so vivid! This is it's second molt with me. Indigo is about 1.5 inches now I think (legs included). 

I got a 4D cell mag light with the led bulb for christmas that I used to help with the lighting. It has certainly made viewing my T's more enjoyable, but it is cumbersome and I am worried about breaking enclosures... Maybe I'll go get one of the littler ones for my B-day next month... Hmm. Anyways, on with the  versicolor. Indigo is her name, and it serves her well (for now).


----------



## funnylori (Dec 27, 2006)

*Merry Christmas to me!*

I got a Brachypelma albopilosum for Christmas . Here it is in a bigger vial. It is sitting in the bottom of the burrow it built immediately upon arriving in the larger quarters. The substrate is a good two inches deep. 
I hadn't had it long when I saw the little dude swinging by a claw from the top of the vial I got him in and I about flipped, I thought the poor thing was a gonner... But it seems to be doing fine in the bigger vial. Little vials aren't ment for much more than transportation anyways... Let this be a lesson, move your T's into their proper homes as soon as they arrive, don't wait for disaster to strike. Hours count!


----------



## funnylori (Dec 27, 2006)

*I almost forgot!*

I almost forgot, I got some better pictures of my OBT the other day...

Here is one prize shot of the little devil wandering about the enclosure. There is a bit of flash glare, but the color and focus of the T came out stunning in my opinion.

I put in more soil and some greenery for the little thing, and since then it has webbed up an amazingly complicated series of tunnels and thrown dirt over everything!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 27, 2006)

In response to all the new pictures:


----------



## funnylori (Jan 1, 2007)

*A better shot of my new P. irminia*

Here is a much better shot of my new P. irminia. I still haven't named the bugger. It is much more 'social' than my other one, and by social I mean demon spawn that is occasionally seen by the light of day. ;P


----------



## Doezsha (Jan 1, 2007)

:clap:  Verry nice pics, I'm ready for some new babies...


----------



## stealth15psi (Jan 2, 2007)

More pics :clap: Pretty awesome your genic molting like that, you had a great view.  :drool:


----------



## funnylori (Jan 2, 2007)

I keep my genic in a ferro rocher candy box... It is about the size of a small brick and perfectly fits a 1" T, tiny plastic flowerpot, some green leaves, and about a half of an inch of dirt. I drilled a few holes in the top and taped the lid down with blue masking tape, and Tah dah! I find that it is perfect for raising slings that are 3/4" to 1''. It is crystal clear and makes picture taking a breeze, except when the camera hits the scratched part when my drill slipped. Since the genic molted, it has outgrown its enclosure. I am going to have to do the ole' switch-a-roo here pretty soon.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 7, 2007)

*Avicularia versicolor*

So, Indigo was being photogenic. And I was enjoying holding her. So, I put her on some giraffe print fabric I am making pajamas for a doll out of, and this is the best of what I got.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 7, 2007)

*OBT Molted*

So my OBT molted yesterday (I think). I didn't know this until I was halfway through putting it in a bigger enclosure. It has been a tarantula shuffle here lately.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome looking OBT


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 8, 2007)

A few thoughts: Amazing pictures! OMG, they are wonderful! What kind of camera are you using? Also, all of yours Ts have top coloration, and look absolutely wonderful in all pics, a truly remarkable job by you for caring them so well and for taking such good pics!:clap:   


-Andy


----------



## SkorpNtrants (Jan 8, 2007)

Indigo is beautiful and also seems to be docile from what I hear about you handling her... I want one so bad!!


----------



## funnylori (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a hand-me-down half broken fujifilm digital camera. I will find out its exact model name when I get home (I didn't bring it to school with me today).
Believe it or not, IHeartMantids was going to throw it off of the top of our dorm when I snatched it from him. Me, "What are you doing!?" Mike, "I don't need this piece of junk..." Me, "Well I don't have a digi, so it is mine now." And, now I have a mostly good camera. 

Thanks for the compliments!  It really boosts my self confidence that maybe I can manage to take care of that many needy T's.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 8, 2007)

SkorpNtrants said:


> Indigo is beautiful and also seems to be docile from what I hear about you handling her... I want one so bad!!


Indigo is such a sweety! She can be a bit of a spaz sometimes. When she gets a small breeze or something blows on her, she bolts.  And teleporting T's can be a bit unnerving some times. Some people have crazy versicolors that bite all the time, and others have tame gentle ones. Personally, I love mine to death, and I wish I could kiss her. Stupid bristles...


----------



## funnylori (Jan 9, 2007)

Okay. My camera is a Fujifilm Fine pix 2650. It is only 2 mega pixels, (I want a new cannon rebel with 10 mp!) and it either requires a spot light on the subject or the flash goes crazy and acts like one of those old fashioned exploding things... For spot lighting issues I use a 4D cell maglite with LED bulb (SO BRIGHT!).


----------



## funnylori (Jan 9, 2007)

*"I was being social so I got a treat!" - A. geniculata*

So, my geniculata was being social today. It was the first time since I moved it into a larger enclosure that I was able to walk into my bedroom and see it out and stay out.  Usually all I get is a glimps of legs and a rooster tail of dirt as it runs into its hide. So I fed it a cricket for being a good little tarantula.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 9, 2007)

"It's crickety goodness!"


----------



## funnylori (Jan 10, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> "It's crickety goodness!"


MMMmmm! Crunchy! :}


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 10, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> "It's crickety goodness!"


With all the love the owner has for Ts! :clap: Nice genic, i bet after a while 1 won't be enough, your genic would be "once you pop, you can't stop" when it comes to crickets....;P


----------



## funnylori (Jan 16, 2007)

*Who says T's dont need water dishes!*

So here's my male G. rosea drinking out of his water dish! Now, I usally keep it full, but it happend to dry up the other day. I noticed he was walking around in it, tapping a bit like he was confused. I knew something was up, because he usually avoids it. So I dumped some water in. Usually when water splashes on him he bolts, but this time he slowly climbed into the water dish as I was filling it and took a long drink.


----------



## anderstd (Jan 16, 2007)

Wonderful pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2007)

*I had a great birthday!*

So, for my birthday both my B. smithi and my Avicularia purpurea molted! And my B. albo molted just a couple of days ago! It also snowed! Despite the snow disrupting my drinking plans I had a great time with my T's at home today!
Mr. Smith now has the slightest hint of the adult coloring, albo is darker than the sling tan, and purple is almost 3 inches long in the legs!

Here is a couple of shots of purple's exuvia. Note, the pumping stomach is intact! Also, hard to see from the pics, but I believe that it is female. There was a distinct fold when I was unraveling. I was clever this time and use the eyes of two needles to unravel the shed while it was still wet. I was also fortunate that I found the shed just after she completed molting and was able to access it without disturbing her or her nest.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 17, 2007)

Huzzah!  That drinking rosea is pretty cool.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 22, 2007)

So my newest P. irminia molted yesterday. That made me happy. I have had a ton of molts recently and I am feeling good.

Purple has been semi social lately so I got some blurry shots of her.












I got some good shots of my female rosie when she was being social the other day too.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 22, 2007)

very nice pics im waitin for almost all mine to molt soon. as of right now i have 7 out of my 18 in premolt


----------



## funnylori (Jan 23, 2007)

*Mating!!!*

X-rated pics coming up, be warned... 

So, I placed my male G. rosea who was sitting on his piece of cork bark into my female's tank, cork bark and all. I gave my female a cricket, and she enjoyed it. The male started to come off of his bark, and the female noticed him. She began drumming wildly  I was so excited. She came towards him, he started caressing her and teasing up her legs. He lifted her into position. Insertions galore! Then he started pushing her backwards, forcing her to move. He prodded her into her burrow, and stretched out, keeping her at bay. She went into her burrow backwards, he gently backed away. He strolled to the opposite corner of the tank, and slowly attempted to climb the glass. I picked him up out of the tank and put him back into his keeper. She is currently sitting outside of her burrow waiting for her beau to come back. He is hanging out at the top of his piece of bark, wanting back in with the female. All in all, from the time I put the male in and took him out, mating time was about 10 minutes.

YAY!!!

Pics you ask, why of course.


----------



## dragontears (Jan 24, 2007)

my albos haven't molted yet.  They look ready to pop though.  

Is that your little rosie male you got from PetCo?  If so, he's quite the little stud!


----------



## funnylori (Jan 24, 2007)

It is the rosie male I got from PetCo. And I agree, he is a stud! He woed her so quickly, I was amazed!


----------



## JennS (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey there!  I managed to find your page.    It was great to run into you and IHeartMantids at the Portland show.  Did you buy anything?

Jennifer


----------



## funnylori (Feb 8, 2007)

*More mating pics...*

So I put the male and the female together again. This was the third time they were put together, the second time I put the male in and went to bed so I have no idea if anything happend...

Things seemed to be going okay, except that the male was intent on woeing the female while inside her burrow. At one point his leg was completely between her front fangs. At some point he got bit right in the front middle part of his opithisoma. He appears to be fine a whole day after the fact, but there was a drop of goo after mating. 

Here are a few pictures (so hard to take!) of the mating in the burrow.












And a picture of the male after the fact. You can see the shiney spot where he leaked a little bit, it appears to be a crusty bit now and he is doing well.


----------



## TRON (Feb 8, 2007)

Really amazing details. Awesome tarantulas!


----------



## funnylori (Mar 8, 2007)

So I've gotten a lot of new T's lately, and I have yet to take/post pictures of them... I have also had a whole slew of molts! I am so excited. 

So, here is a few pictures of my new H. shmidti and H. incei, both were purchased from NWInverts. I also have recently aquired a C. crawshayi and N chromata (from NorthWestZoological). And! This week I got approved for my first appartment! A move is up and coming. 

H. shmidti






H. incei


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 8, 2007)

Outstanding  pics all your Ts look Good, very nice specimens.:clap:


----------



## funnylori (May 13, 2007)

Thank you for the compliment!

Sorry I haven't updated in quite a while...

Here is a shot I took today of my younger _P. irmina_ Nigel chowing down on a _B. dubia_.


----------



## funnylori (Jul 16, 2007)

My P. regalis:



















And my roses getting freaky on me were posted here: <<CLICK HERE>>


----------



## funnylori (Jul 18, 2007)

_Holothele incei_ about 1 inch. 













_Haplopelma schmidti_ (gold color) 2.5+ inches, freshly molted this week.


----------



## funnylori (Sep 1, 2007)

I went on vacation for nine days and found this when I came home.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

Whos eggsac is that? _G.rosea_? :clap: Congrats!


EDIT: Nevermind I see mama behind it in one of the pictures. The sac looks big!


----------



## funnylori (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep its G. rosea. The sac is HUGE! She can barely get her legs around it.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

funnylori said:


> Yep its G. rosea. The sac is HUGE! She can barely get her legs around it.


 

What are you gonna do with all the little babies?


----------



## funnylori (Sep 1, 2007)

Post them for sale here first, then probably work on some trades with them. 

Whatever doesn't go, I'll keep. Even if that means keeping 200 of the things.


----------



## funnylori (Sep 4, 2007)

Indigo my A. versicolor, not five minutes ago. Molted last week. This is the first molt after gaining the adult colors with the previous molt.


----------



## dragontears (Sep 8, 2007)

Indigo is beautiful!  Have you decided on a gender yet?


----------



## funnylori (Sep 10, 2007)

dragontears said:


> Indigo is beautiful!  Have you decided on a gender yet?


I haven't quite figured it out yet! So, I've finally gotten the pictures posted so that I may call upon the boards.

I don't know what the rules are on cross posting, but hey it's relevant to me! So, I won't post the pictures again here. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=5431

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=5430


----------



## funnylori (Sep 29, 2007)

Lookie what I did tonight. Well, more like what THEY did tonight.


----------



## funnylori (Sep 29, 2007)

*So I just got some new babies today!*

Talked with Michael Jacobi today, and bought a lot more than I was expecting.

First off, I've been wanting these for quite some time: _B. boehmei_

#1 






And #2
























Second, I got an Avicularia minatrix! I've been craving one of these for a long time as well, but not as long as the boehmei.






You can't see it but there is a P. striata in there somewhere:






And I've saved the best for last! (see next post)


----------



## funnylori (Sep 29, 2007)

*The best for last...*

P. metallica!!!  I can't believe I did it! I wasn't impressed at first, but then I saw one in person. :drool: I caved.


----------



## moose35 (Sep 29, 2007)

awesome congrats on the new additions


                       moose


----------



## dragontears (Sep 30, 2007)

you didn't tell me you got a striata too!  :clap:  I didn't see any minatrix when I was there.  I'll have to come steal *ahem* I mean drool over your metallica.

I was good...I only came home with one spider from the show.


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 1, 2007)

yes yes, congrats on your new additions Lori :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 1, 2007)

funnylori said:


> P. metallica!!!  I can't believe I did it! I wasn't impressed at first, but then I saw one in person. :drool: I caved.


just wait till is start gettin colors  
its a real looker :worship: 
congrats on new additions  
Great pics!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! It's about time someone had less restraint then me. You really went to town this show! Got ramen?


----------



## funnylori (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy, my H. schmidti molted a while ago. I finally rehoused her/him. I didn't take the time to sex it... The molt was a mangled ball of bits by the time I got to it.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 14, 2007)

A. purpurea, I'd sexed it on it's previous molt, but I mangled it before I remembered to take a picture.







Kracken my confirmed female:






My OBT Paprika:


















P. metallica:
























Somebody's molt, but I don't remember whos...


----------



## funnylori (Dec 14, 2007)

My other P. irminia, Nigel, unsexed as of yet:


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Dec 14, 2007)

You got some nice slings there. Nice pictures. Thanks.

Smok.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 23, 2007)

Nigel's sex is no longer a mystery!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 23, 2007)

Well look at that big ball of fluff! You better get him a date!


----------



## funnylori (Dec 23, 2007)

He's got a date with my girl first.


----------



## pedipalps (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome collection !!! I like your _P. metallica_, truly expensive T's but very rewarding.


----------



## funnylori (Mar 8, 2008)

*Ornithoctonus mating...*

Male and female sold to me as Ornithoctonus sp. Vietnam bird eater. Likely are Haplopelma. I got them from the recent show in Hillsboro. The female had dropped a sac for the people selling her. I don't know if it was viable or eaten. Just the other day the male was in the death curl, a short stay in higher humidity in the ICU revived him quickly. I took note and raised the humidity in both enclosures. They are both quite flighty and very quick to throw threat displays. I waited a few weeks since the show to hopefully reduce their stress from all the activity.

The male went right in with the female, and automatically started drumming. He tapped the female's legs and she was responsive. He climbed on top of her all the while tapping, then up the side of the tank. He was trying to get in front of her, but her face was in the corner. He fell from the top of the tank on to the top of the female and she did not react. She backed away from the wall and with his continued tapping she turned to face him. The initial meetup happened very quickly. They were mating for about two minutes or so. The male pushed her back rather violently. I was too busy taking pictures to see if he got good inserts. When they wrapped it up, he gently set her down much faster than most species I have seen. He made a clean break and calmly sauntered away.

I will post a breeding report when I know the results.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 8, 2008)

Great mating series there!  :clap:  Good luck on getting a sac!


----------



## funnylori (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you! These guys were a lot less scary to mate then I thought they would be. The female was 100% receptive and completely tolerant of the bumbling male. Once the male got the female turned around he was a stud.


----------



## funnylori (Apr 3, 2008)

I haven't taken any pictures of Princess in awhile... I think Princess may actually be a 'Prince' though.


----------



## AlainL (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice Lori:clap:


----------



## funnylori (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you! I got some new shots of my regalis girl.


----------



## olablane (Apr 6, 2008)

You are as close to the perfect woman as anyone I could ever imagine....
My wife hates my Ts and always complains about them. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine...

                              Take Care, Blane


----------



## Ewok (Apr 6, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Great mating series there!  :clap:  Good luck on getting a sac!


  Yes it is. At first I wondered why the that one spider was hugging the other spider,then I read her post .They're building babies!


----------



## funnylori (May 12, 2008)

Thank's guys! I had a molt the other day. Pretty little minatrix baby is almost all grown up!


----------



## funnylori (May 12, 2008)

OBT Love.


----------



## funnylori (Jun 17, 2008)

A. laeta, I cannot get enough of this little one...







This shot is a possible candidate for a tiny tattoo...






A. minatrix... Bugger won't eat.






Immature male P. metallica.






P. striata


----------



## funnylori (Jul 17, 2008)

Indigo molted last week... She was out so I decided to feed her today. She flicked at me three times and then did a backflip to go for the roach I was holding out for her.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 17, 2008)

hey GREAT mating sequence but thats not orinthoctonus related..def haplopelma....my guess would be longipes, good luck on the sac!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 17, 2008)

There was already a lengthy discussion somewhere about the identity of the spiders . . . either way, it was a cool sequence, and I just noticed it looks like a movie if you hit page-down at just the right speed.  

Lori, I still can't get over how FLUFFY Indigo has gotten!


----------



## funnylori (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## funnylori (Jul 23, 2008)

Found the female Haplopelma/Ornithoctonus Sp. whatever the heck I have today... The male died a few months back. This girl never made a sac so people don't need to keep freaking out about them.







She just didn't smell right... For good reason...


----------



## funnylori (Jul 23, 2008)

I couldn't end my evening on such a sour note... Stayed up ALL night and photographed half my collection.

All I usually see of my OBT:






Little girl B. Boehmei:






Her brother:






Irmina was out and playing nice. 












B. emillia extremely freshly molted. Yay it's a confirmed confirmed girl!






See for yourself:






X. immanis played nice:


----------



## funnylori (Jul 23, 2008)

B. klassi was showing some pink 






A. minatrix was adorable and posing for me, so you get three of her.


















P. cambridgi sling was cute






widow of some kind






B. albopilosum






P. chordatus is freshly molted this week






OBT sling


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice shots Lori 
You have a very nice collection.


----------



## dragontears (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh no!  Do you know what happened to your girl?

Your minatrix is so adorable.  I can't wait for mine to get bigger!


----------



## funnylori (Jul 30, 2008)

This couple paired up no less than 6 times within 15 minutes of putting the male in the tank. The female was so interested, she just kept begging for more. Breeding OBT's is much easier than feeding the slings. 







The lady






The stud






She came to him






You're doing it wrong.






There we go. Now that's how you scratch an itch.












Don't shoot!






A couple of side views.












You can almost see the insert. He got both palps in and pumped more than once.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 30, 2008)

He's such a stud! More obt babies to go around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay Lori! Good job with the pairing, and good luck with the rest


----------



## funnylori (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks!

Fatty is well, fat. I would have thought she would have dropped by now, but I can wait.


----------

